# 7mm or 300 wsm ?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

got the both and thinking that the 300 wsm is a wee bit big for deer in these parts.I rarely hunt with a shot over 200 yds


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i like the 300 short mag, but both are great rounds. both are also, argueably, more than needed for deer in the south. how much is a box of rounds for a the short mag? about $40-$50?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Both are more than needed for deer anywhere.

Having said that, I own a 7WSM and love it. But I load for it and for deer sized game I'm using a 120GR bullet moving at a very modest 3100fps. Not so fast that it blows up on impact.

The "problem" with shooting any of the magnums down here is most of the shots are under 200yds and the bullets work properly at impact velocities of around 2800fps down to about 1900fps. It's an issue that most hunters never even think about, but then blame the bullet for poor performance.

Let's face it, a .243 is plenty enough gun for anything you're going to shoot within 7-800 miles of here.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

7mm is goin to have the straightest trajectory ....... thats craziness for florida deer or anything ha ha ever considerd a .308 ??????


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

yakfisher said:


> 7mm is goin to have the straightest trajectory ....... thats craziness for florida deer or anything ha ha ever considerd a .308 ??????


Yep, unless you re-load it's way overkill unless you plan to make a trip out west or way up north.

I bought mine because I wanted one.... and I knew I could load it down for the small southern white tails.

And I plan to go out west again soon as I can get the wife to let go of the bank account.......


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck with that! The only drawback i have is from an ammo price standpoint, way more than std magnums. Also i have 2 300 win mags and have been put on magnum extravagance restriction!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

A buddy of mine bought a 270 short mag, sold it after hunting with it half a season and went back to a .270 win. It kicked too much and tore up too much meat. I'd go with a .270 or 30/06.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 270win and a 270 short mag. It would take alot to get me to get rid of my short mag, by far my favorite of all my guns. I just got a new 308 we will see where it comes out in the line up.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

my buddy uses the 270 short mag and never ever goes chasing deer.I think the speed and size of the bullet might be just perfect


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

You gotta luv a gun that leaves them "dead right there", but i'm 
bettin' his shot placement is very good, that's the name of the game. Magnum or peashooter!


----------

